# What is the deal with Homeschool?!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sucks to hear. I had a similar experience from Celsius boots, at least in terms of product durability. I'd heard such great things, boots were super comfy, but they virtually blew up in under 20 days. I got the things dort cheap on clearance so I didn't even bother reaching out to them so I can't comment on their customer service.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hopefully they get it right, i dont have any problem with my 2 pieces but I'd like some more of em.


----------



## That One Guy... (Feb 19, 2016)

"initially they were hesitant to give me any type of replacement b/c of the model jacket and when it was made. after going back and forth and explaining that it happened mid-season and i didn't want to be without a jacket they agreed to send me a new one." 


After reading that my question is where did you get the jacket? From ebay/craigslist? Or a legit retailer/shop??

My first impression is that its a sample, could that be the case? Because that would explain a lot...Pre-production pieces aren't necessarily built with the same materials as actual retail product. And that would mean there is no warranty. 
Which would mean any replacement at all is actually good customer service...

Not saying thats the case here. Just presenting a possible reason for the failure, I have no personal experience with the outerwear. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that its a weird time for inventory- If there's a big stock in the warehouse somebody messed up. You always want to come close to selling through. Current stock should be at the retailers, not in the back. Next years gear isn't being mass produced and stacked in the corner yet...


Is Danny still handling all the customer service or did you get bumped to him from general customer service? 'cuz the owner of any company is always pretty busy.


Not making excuses for anyone, just want all the facts before the pitchforks come out...


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

That One Guy... said:


> "initially they were hesitant to give me any type of replacement b/c of the model jacket and when it was made. after going back and forth and explaining that it happened mid-season and i didn't want to be without a jacket they agreed to send me a new one."
> 
> 
> After reading that my question is where did you get the jacket? From ebay/craigslist? Or a legit retailer/shop??
> ...


not a sample. bought from Evo or Backcountry. can't recall now. 

and yea, Danny still handling customer service. 

and i get the busy thing. but initial contact was made in May. and he told me it was being shipped over a month ago. even made mention of getting it to me "before the snow flies". 

i followed up a week ago. three times. nothing.

and i'm not the only one with these stories.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Last season while on vacation in Vancouver I was at a pretty well-known board/outwear retailer looking at a Homeschool pair of snowboard pants. Salesperson comes up to me and asks if I need assistance so I ask him what he knows about the brand/product. He notices I'm wearing a Burton AK jacket and simply guides me over to their Burton section. 

I knew right then everything I needed to know about Homeschool unfortunately.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

PlanB said:


> Last season while on vacation in Vancouver I was at a pretty well-known board/outwear retailer looking at a Homeschool pair of snowboard pants. Salesperson comes up to me and asks if I need assistance so I ask him what he knows about the brand/product. He notices I'm wearing a Burton AK jacket and simply guides me over to their Burton section.
> 
> I knew right then everything I needed to know about Homeschool unfortunately.


i'm curious as the to the content of this knowledge u speak of


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

njfastlfie said:


> what's with these dudes?
> 
> their jacket fell apart after like 3 sessions:


Idk...really, it fell apart?...a new jacket for that?...you could have easily and accidentally tore it while getting it caught on something, e.g., like giving handys. Why the fuck you don't you sew the fucker back on...like less than a 5 min job with a needle and thread. Come on dude don't be a douche...its amazing that you made it this far from yo mama's teat...really stop sucking.

Just woke up....rant


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

Homeschool is in a weird situation right now. I was told that they are being dictated by a financier and didn't produce any 17/18 product despite being shown at SIA and having retailers order stock (which they obviously didn't receive). Retailer were told to order last years product. I was told the Canadian rep bailed out because of this strangeness.

I was ready to buy their outer layers, as I have a mid puffy and was stoked about them. Two things happened though: one of my pit seams on my mid puffy came apart and I had a "f*ck them" moment and bought Volcom outerwear instead.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

#AK warranty all day long, lifetime, plus W48 makes everything happen fast... Never, ever had a problem with it, always get stuff handled, and in many cases they ( Burton ) go way beyond.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PlanB said:


> Last season while on vacation in Vancouver I was at a pretty well-known board/outwear retailer looking at a Homeschool pair of snowboard pants. Salesperson comes up to me and asks if I need assistance so I ask him what he knows about the brand/product. He notices I'm wearing a Burton AK jacket and simply guides me over to their Burton section.
> 
> I knew right then everything I needed to know about Homeschool unfortunately.


I honestly have no clue what I am supposed to infer from this post.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> i'm curious as the to the content of this knowledge u speak of





linvillegorge said:


> I honestly have no clue what I am supposed to infer from this post.



The salesperson was extremely knowledgeable about both snowboarding in general and the products he had in his store. When we discussed the Homeschool pants I was looking at he proceeded to ask me a few questions - where I rode, general conditions at my home hills, previous garments I owned, ect....when he learned I had owned several AK products he told me their store had several complaints/issues with Homeschool products in the recent past and that if I had already owned AK in the past it would be hard to find a better made garment with a better warranty and showed me the new AK products they had in store. 

If the salespeson had no confidence in that product there's no way I'm buying it, sorry.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

PlanB said:


> when he learned I had owned several AK products he told me their store had several complaints/issues with Homeschool products in the recent past and that if I had already owned AK in the past it would be hard to find a better made garment with a better warranty and showed me the new AK products they had in store.
> 
> If the salespeson had no confidence in that product there's no way I'm buying it, sorry.


LOL its almost like he figured out you would be willing to spend more and then he upsold you on AK gear..........


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

16gkid said:


> LOL its almost like he figured out you would be willing to spend more and then he upsold you on AK gear..........


Actually, he told me I could get AK, or save some money and get almost 80-90% of the performance of AK by getting the model just below AK so no - he wasn't 'upselling' at all. He was, unlike a lot of salespeople these days, both informed about his products and only interested in selling me the product that met my needs. That's why I took his comments about Homeschool (sticking to the original post) as genuine.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

PlanB said:


> The salesperson was extremely knowledgeable about both snowboarding in general and the products he had in his store. When we discussed the Homeschool pants I was looking at he proceeded to ask me a few questions - where I rode, general conditions at my home hills, previous garments I owned, ect....when he learned I had owned several AK products he told me their store had several complaints/issues with Homeschool products in the recent past and that if I had already owned AK in the past it would be hard to find a better made garment with a better warranty and showed me the new AK products they had in store.
> 
> If the salespeson had no confidence in that product there's no way I'm buying it, sorry.





PlanB said:


> Actually, he told me I could get AK, or save some money and get almost 80-90% of the performance of AK by getting the model just below AK so no - he wasn't 'upselling' at all. He was, unlike a lot of salespeople these days, both informed about his products and only interested in selling me the product that met my needs. That's why I took his comments about Homeschool (sticking to the original post) as genuine.


Cool story brah


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have Homeschool Pants and a jacket for over 5 years now. Stuff has held up. Not sure if you got a one off or if the quality has gone down. The stuff I have is fully taped and triple stitched. I don't use it as much as I have picked up items since then. Still, I use the jacket and pants a few times a season. It's been bomber for me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i have found that tree branches travelling faster than stationary tend to do that to anything, btw

i'm sure it just fell apart in the car ride or something lol, probably due to the poor practices of some shitty overpaid underworked seamstress somewhere, god I hate those prima donnas.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I slept with my teacher.....once.......in high school....................been a lot cooler.....if I wasn't homeschooled.............


----------

